# .::General 1602/2002 Chat - Picture Threa::.



## jmanscotch (Aug 27, 2009)

Why not, need to stop me from cluttering up others threads.

Here is mine: 1967 1602, mostly original, VIN 1515129, 1/67 production, sunroof, 4MT, matching numbers, some assembly required.




Only interior shot I have handy, one slight fire extinguisher accident...:eeps:



Chilling with the rest of the family



Really helps put in perspective how small she is compared to the E85 and E36.



My ride home after purchasing her.


----------



## goosefoot33 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice project you have there. Looks like the engine is running fine, which is a good start! Hopefully someday I'll have one of own. I love how small it is even compared to your e36. Sweet!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Bimmer App


----------



## jmanscotch (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, Nate! 

Got called out for a second interview in a job in Colorado and on the fence on whether or not she's going to make the journey with me (juggling a few cars worth of priorities here, if ya can see hehe!) or get quick sale treatment. I have a butt load of parts from the PO, planned to have a fun little project, but after the carbs went and I parked her...just kind lost interest and other life priorities pushed her to the back burner for now.

02s are a blast thought, should definitely consider one!


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

OK, why not?? 1974 1802 Touring


----------



## jmanscotch (Aug 27, 2009)

She's a beaut, Steve! I saw a nice set of wheels as well...good taste.


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

noticed your wheels right away


----------

